# Successful login redirects back to login page after satellite upgrade



## myras (Feb 10, 2012)

I sure hope someone here can help me. I'm getting desperate!

I have a website account with fatcow. I created the website with Dreamweaver software and uploaded it to fatcow via port 21.

My internet connection was via xplornet and I had no access problems. I upgraded to xplornet's new g4 system and now I can no longer access my account online or upload to my website.

We have two computers. The first is a desktop system that has the dreamweaver software. The second is a laptop which connects wirelessly. We share the signal through a dlink router. The modem is a viasat Surfbeam 2 residential satellite modem.

1. When I attempt to login to the fatcow control panel, the tab shows successfully authenticated and then re-directs me back to the login page. This happens on both the laptop and the desktop. 

I have tried bypassing the router and the problem still exists.
I took the laptop to the computer center and I can login to the account no problem.
I used a free proxy server page on the internet and can login from my home system on my desktop no problem.
I have completely turned off virus scan and firewalls. It doesn't help.
I have tried IE7, Chrome, Firefox and they all have the same problem. The laptop runs IE8 and has the same problem.

I can ping the page successfully. I can traceroute the page successfully. I can't nslooup any site at all. I get the domain not existant message.

My ip and dns settings are the automatically find option.
I have renewed ips and dumped the dns cache.

Using alternate dns addresses doesn't help the problem.

2. When I attempt to upload via dreamweaver, I connect but within seconds I get a Dreamweaver message that says "Connection to remote host has been lost. Click refresh to continue" and the log reads "FTP Error. Dreamweaver could not connect to server."

I haven't taken my desktop anywhere to try to see if it works on a different network. I'm in a remote location (hence the satellite internet)and it is an hours drive to the nearest private internet connection and a 2 hour drive to the nearest public connection.

I know nothing about computers. Anything I've tried is the result of hours of internet research trying anything that might help.

Fatcow has verified everything is working at their end. I believe this to be true because I can login at the computer center.

Xplornet is saying all is fine at their end but at least are answering my emails with a few suggestions. I have no telephone service (remote location) so my sole communication is email. The response time to my emails from xplornet is 5 days. I understand that their support department is overloaded as they just launched the new satellite but it is very frustrating for me. I'm on day 15 of being unable to access the website.

I would appreciate any help you could give me. I am completely lost!

Thanks Myra


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

You may need to forward port 80(HTTP) thru your modem to router wan ip and then forward the same port in the router to your desktop ip.


----------



## myras (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! Was that ever fast and thank you so much. I'm not quite certain what you told me to do (I'm not well versed in these things) but will try to figure it out on my own first and then ask questions if I can't.

I really do appreciate your response. Thank you again.


----------



## bytechanger (Feb 10, 2012)

Web pages in general are on port 80, if you can access the internet, port 80 is working I suspect.

Unless I'm missing something....


----------



## myras (Feb 10, 2012)

So no problem with port 80. Thanks Bytechanger.

I took my destop system into my daughter's house and hooked it up there. She runs the explornet satellite system I ran before the upgrade. I had no problem logging into my online account or uploading my files via dreamweaver.

The next day, in the late afternoon, I started being able to upload via Dreamweaver from my home. I didn't change any settings. Anyway, that part of the problem resolved itself.

I still can't sign into my online account without being re-directed but I'll continue to use a proxy server when I have to get to it.

It would be nice to know what and why this happening in case the problem resumes but I'm operational for the moment.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try and forward port 21(FTP) thru the router to the desktop for your online account.


----------



## angela100 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am having the same problem. New Exede customer (had dsl before) and I am unable to successfully log in to our website control panel with Netfirms. It reports that it has successfully authenticated, but then returns to log in window. I tried to work it with my host provider, but all they could do was tell me that the password is reset and try another browser. I have tried two browsers on my laptop and 3 on my desktop resulting in same problem. I am not having trouble logging into other sites, just the bloody one that I need to.

I am able to connect to site via FTP, just not the control panel login


----------



## myras (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Cyber Man. Port 21 is working fine.

Thanks for posting Angela100. Now there is two of us. Dollars to donuts your connection is through the recently launched Viasat 1. I'm an Xplornet customer in the Cariboo Region of BC.

I don't have any answers for you but I bet you can get in via an online proxy server page or on another network (non satellite).

This is a royal pain in the butt.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

In internet options under connections>advanced ensure checkmark against automatically detect settings and no checkmark in Use a proxy for this Lan click ok and ok again.

Am i right in assuming you have forwarded port 21 thru your router to the ip address of your desktop this would be a requiste.

You should be able to connect thru your modem without portforwarding wso would contact your isp again as they supply you with modem and are responsible for connection problems with their equipment.

Edit: Try changing DNS servers to these:Google Public DNS


----------



## angela100 (Feb 23, 2012)

so now I am in the unenviable position of being stuck between two vendors that point at each other. 
You'll get a kick out of this: I call Netfirms and go through the problem with them over the phone. It is now escalated up to the brainiacs and they email me with questions and I supply all answers and more including screen prints.
I get another email telling me a ticket is open and to manage the issue now I need to go through the ticket system, which involves. . . . wait for it. . . 

LOGGING IN TO THE BLOODY CONTROL PANEL!

:facepalm:

ay yi yi

it does seem like a final handshake is not occurring (or at least within the time limit that the ISP is looking for). I'll keep you updated as I plod along

Thank goodness I use Joomla to manage the site and that login is fine, as well as FTP, so nothing is stopping me from getting the main stuff done.


----------



## angela100 (Feb 23, 2012)

OK, maybe I am making progress, not sure yet. 
In Firefox, there is an error console for developers. I had forgotten about it.
Tools> Web Developer>Error Console
I cleared it out and tried to log in. Now it reports this:
server does not support RFC 5746, see CVE-2009-3555

off to figure out what that is


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try enabling java in firefox go to tools>options>content enable javascript click ok restart firefox.


----------



## angela100 (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks, but it is enabled. The error message was a red herring, so still trying to dig down.
I am convinced it has something to do with EXEDE (viasat) and latency with a handshake of some kind. 

Even though Wildblue tells the new EXEDE customers not to make the changes to "optimize" the "experience", I have now done so - on both wired desktop and wireless laptop. I erased all cookies and cache and still same result.
Since this is a new service, I guess the hiccups are starting to show up as more users come on board. 
We also cannot stream from some of our websites that we listen to (NPR Marketplace for example) - we can download the audio and listen, but things seem to get twisted up and if we look at task manager, we see 3 or 4 browser windows open when we only have one and the only way to untwist is to end processes on the browsers and then we have control back of the computer.
I am going to methodically document all the issues and send off to EXEDE and see if/what they come back with.


----------



## angela100 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just drove about 10 miles to a known unsecured hotspot and successfully logged into the control panel, so everything points to EXEDE connection. Will send off information to EXEDE and see if they can help at all.


----------



## myras (Feb 10, 2012)

If it's any consolation, I have received word from Xplornet and they have confirmed that the issue is at their end somewhere. They don't know quite what the problem is and are hoping that the updating they are doing will eventually resolve it.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting back the isp are slow to acknowledge a fault keep on at them at regular intervals asking for an update on the situation they will get sick of you contacting them so it is in their interests to get it fixed you could always hint that you are thinking of changing provider if there is no successful conclusion quickly.

Keep them on their toes.

Please give us an update on how it goes.


----------



## myras (Feb 10, 2012)

I giggled a bit about changing ISP's. I'm a ways away from everything. In fact, we've only had electricity for 10 years. I can't even get dial up because we're out of all phone service areas. I think that many satellite internet customers are in this position. We only have one choice and have to make it work one way or another.

Thank you for all your help. I'll keep watching the thread and will post if I learn anything new.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Right understand your options are limited.

We'll await an update.


----------



## myras (Feb 10, 2012)

I sent a copy of Angela's post describing her identical problem on to xplornet and noting that in both cases, the issue began when we hooked up to a viasat1 system. I have received an email back saying that the support department is sending the case to the network team for assessment. I'm not sure what that means but I thought I'd keep you updated.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for your update keep on at them if they do not contact you they sometimes have atendancy to forget to contact you on any progress that may be made.


----------



## angela100 (Feb 23, 2012)

UPDATE: After 3 weeks of this, I have escalated to Wild Blue and want to cancel contract as the new EXEDE service is not allowing us to use the internet as we always have. 
After 3 weeks and hours of my time spinning my wheels, it is apparent there are issues with the new service that were not fully vetted before rolling out.

I attached the following discussion Cannot login to a particular website with new Exede Service - WildBlueWorld.com Forums
There are many threads now active on these issues.

I also had escalated to management at our web host provider, but I called off the dogs so their coders are not pulling their hair out over a problem created by EXEDE, not them.

We are expecting a refund since we pre-payed our modem lease and no termination fee.


----------



## myras (Feb 10, 2012)

I have received further communication from Xplornet requesting that I contact Fat Cow and arrange for their cooperation by setting up a test account in hopes that they can replicate the problem.

Fat Cow is cooperating fully and has already set up the account. They have also offered to participate in real time testing with Xplornet.

Wow! It's looking like this whole thing might just get figured out.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad to know things are starting to move for you.


----------



## BearLodge (May 2, 2012)

I just found this forum. For two days I have been trying to log into my Fat Cow account, with no luck. I changed to Exede two days ago, have been on the phone with them blaming them. I can FTP to my site but not access control panel. Has anyone found a solution to this problem?


----------



## myras (Feb 10, 2012)

No luck here. Xplornet felt the problem was modem related and would be corrected with the updates being run on April 20 but I still can't get in. Fat Cow has deleted the test account as they couldn't keep it open forever. I can't speak as to how much it was actually used by Xplornet as a problem solving tool.

It probably wouldn't hurt to contact Gary Engel at FatCow and let him know that you are experiencing the problem as well. Excede may be more proactive at solving the problem and FatCow may consider establishing the test account again if enough customers experience the problem. His email is [email protected] . Our correspondence with Fat Cow was conducted under JD Leatham - Horsefly Construction if you wish to reference us.


----------



## angela100 (Feb 23, 2012)

Some say that using Opera as the browser is letting some into websites they could not get through using FireFox, IE, Chrome, etc. You may want to try that.

It has been 2 months since we canceled and I am still getting runaround from support and their escalation team. The story keeps changing about the refund promised for all upfront costs totaling close to $400. I have been told that mulitiple checks had been sent and returned - verifying my address AGAIN each time. Today, I am told that no, they never mailed any checks and the request was rejected. I threatened today to start filing with FTC, BB, and attorneys general in both CA and CO and taking them to small claims. The ticket has been escalated - reason: threat of legal action. They seem to actually have this programmed into their call system to select. 
what a mess.


----------

